# ipad et messanger



## cillab (16 Octobre 2010)

question  peut 'on mettre messanger sur l'ipad  et office pour mac merci de vos lumieres


----------



## twinworld (16 Octobre 2010)

Pour Messenger, il faudra installer un des nombreux logiciels alternatifs qui permet d'avoir sa liste de contacts MSN. Pour avoir une liste de proposition d'applications, il suffit d'aller saisir "instant messenger" dans la cellule de recherche de l'iTunes Store.

Pour Word, il existe un logiciel estampillé Office sur l'iTunes Store. Lä encore, en faisant une recherche avec comme mot clé "Office" vous devriez tomber sur l'application parmi les résultats. 

En gros, vous l'aurez compris, pour trouver des logiciels particuliers qui s'installent sur l'iPad, l'outil de recherche de l'iTunes Store permet assez aisément de répondre rapidement à ses interrogations.


----------



## cillab (16 Octobre 2010)

merci pour ta réponse rapide et precis je vais aller voir notre copain i tune


----------



## Le docteur (16 Octobre 2010)

Il y a un Windows Live  (et des clones)  sur iPad et il y a des logiciels qui éditent des fichiers Office sur Mac. Mais aucun d'entre eux n'arrivent à la cheville du trio Pages/Keynote/Numbers selon moi (plutôt faits pour interagir avec leurs homologues Mac, même s'ils prennent en charge les formats Office en entrée eg sortie.


----------



## twinworld (16 Octobre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Mais aucun d'entre eux n'arrivent à la cheville du trio Pages/Keynote/Numbers selon moi


ce qu'on peut encore regretter avec Pages iPad, c'est qu'il ne soit pas capable de modifier un fichier stocké sur l'iDisk, alors que d'autres logiciels apparentés à Word le font parfaitement. 

Comme l'iPad est assez limité en terme de transfert rapide, à mon sens, je trouve qu'Apple aurait pu faire l'effort de développer cet aspect (qui existe par l'intermédiaire d'iWork.com, mais qui est encore en version béta). Ils ont tout pour bien faire : le nuage, les appli, le support, mais ils ne sont pas encore arrivé à combiner les trois de manière optimisée.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Octobre 2010)

- iWork.com ne permet pas de modifier en ligne un fichier, juste de l'annoter (Ça d'ailleurs, c'est à améliorer).
- On peut par contre charger un fichier sur l'iDisk, le modifier depuis par exemple un Mac, puis le réimporter. C'est un peu long, d'accord, mais je trouve ça plus pratique que de me faire iaiche avec ces bon dieu de cables...
- Les machins qui sont capables de bidouiller un fichier Word en ligne ne sont compatibles qu'avec Office, autrement dit ne me sont d'aucune utilité (chacun son truc).


----------

